# Luggage lockers/storage at Munich airport?



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

According to the web site you can store luggage at the airport but just checking with anyone who knows about this for sure.

I have 8 hours to enjoy Munich on my JFK-MUC-DEL flights next month and want to hop the train to the city for the day. I want to see the new Welt and then have a fine German lunch somewhere downtown. My carry on is too much to lug around all day.

Thanks in advance for your input.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

There is baggage storage at the airport and at the Hauptbanhof in Central Munich.

You cannot miss the ones at the train station.

At the airport, go to the Service Center. Fees range from 3 € to 8 € per piece for up
to 24 hours, depending on the weight. To locate the "Service Center" ask a portor or someone from the airline as you get off. It is not that obvious to get to but you will see signs as you get closer.

Look at this PDF 
http://www.munich-airport.de/media/download/bereiche/reisebranche/en/Stopover.pdf

Print it out -- there are vouchers for free coffee and other discounts as well


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Pedal2Floor said:


> There is baggage storage at the airport and at the Hauptbanhof in Central Munich.
> 
> You cannot miss the ones at the train station.
> 
> ...


Thanks....that puts my mind at ease.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Pedal2Floor said:


> ...
> 
> Look at this PDF
> http://www.munich-airport.de/media/download/bereiche/reisebranche/en/Stopover.pdf
> ...


*Great find.* The coupons will be very useful. :thumbup:

To Alfred (and others):

Look at page 8 -- there is a really nice photo of THE castle. (Sorry, I couldn't resist.) :rofl:


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

The baggage storage facility at the Service Center is easy to find in the Area "Z" (Zentralbereich).

Just don't do what I did some years ago.......having a lot of baggage between three of us, we dropped off two pieces at the Service Center overnight while we stayed at the Kempinski. In the early morning, we checked in, went through security, boarded the plane and got half way over the Atlantic before suddenly remembering that we had two cases still in storage at Munich Airport!!! Tiredness, stupidity or just early signs of dementure, I don't know, but it took a lot of phone calls and faxes to get the baggage eventually released and delivered to Orlando.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

john lance said:


> The baggage storage facility at the Service Center is easy to find in the Area "Z" (Zentralbereich).
> 
> Just don't do what I did some years ago.......having a lot of baggage between three of us, we dropped off two pieces at the Service Center overnight while we stayed at the Kempinski. In the early morning, we checked in, went through security, boarded the plane and got half way over the Atlantic before suddenly remembering that we had two cases still in storage at Munich Airport!!! Tiredness, stupidity or just early signs of dementure, I don't know, but it took a lot of phone calls and faxes to get the baggage eventually released and delivered to Orlando.


Ouch!! I hope you were ending your trip rather than starting it!

So here's my 12 hour itinerary:

Land at 8AM
Get to the Welt (what time does it open? Can I just show up even though I'm not taking delivery?)
BMW Museum
Lunch (Andechs am Dom...but I'm open to other suggestions...want rich fattening German pub fare)
Alte Pinakotheck Museum in the afternoon
Airport by 6pm
8:15pm flight to Delhi


----------

